# Rac X and Rac 5 tips



## 6126

Ok, I must be out of the loop. Two questions. How long have the Rac X tips been out? (Please dont say 5 years lol)  I picked up a 310 tip the other day and get ready to spray and its a Rac X tip and of course didnt fit my Rac 5 housing. I been searching online a bit. Looks like the Rac X housings are blue. I also read the Rac X tips are able to spray at lower pressures. Is that true? Anyway, its been a while since I used a fine finish tip. Im pretty sure I was using Rac 5 in the past. Of course I've been wrong before.


----------



## wills fresh coat

hate to say it but i think they have been out quite awhile, at least 5 yrs


----------



## 6126

wills fresh coat said:


> hate to say it but i think they have been out quite awhile, at least 5 yrs


 Lol Figures. I am mostly wondering the difference between the Rac 5 and Rax X? Other than the housing, do they spray at lower pressure than the old Rac 5's? I should go back and find where I read that tonight.


----------



## wills fresh coat

i believe that was the biggest change (housing),they also said that they are suppose to last longer but i really haven't noticed that....as far as spraying better at a lower pressure i rarely use them for that so i can't comment, the best thing about them is the 1225 tip, the thing is a real paint hawg
hope this helps


----------



## Workaholic

Something like 2003 Mike.


----------



## 6126

I need to get up to date. I havent gotten many calls with opportunities to use the FF tips. Do they even still sell the old Rac 5 fine finish tips? Here is what I read last night


> RAC X Fine Finish SwitchTips spray at lower pressures than standard tips and Fine Finish RAC 5 tips


 http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/RACXSwitchTips


----------



## NCPaint1

I think they came out with the RacX simply because there were so many knock offs of the Rac5 out there. 

Wood I can get you the ASM FF tips that fit the Rac5 base if you need.


----------



## DB_1

Woodland said:


> I need to get up to date. I havent gotten many calls with opportunities to use the FF tips. Do they even still sell the old Rac 5 fine finish tips? Here is what I read last night http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/RACXSwitchTips


The SprayTech FF tips will fit RAC5 housings...I think the Titan tips will fit as well but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Paradigmzz

DB_1 said:


> The SprayTech FF tips will fit RAC5 housings...I think the Titan tips will fit as well but don't quote me on that.


They do


----------



## TJ Paint

*Didn't wanna start another thread...*

Trying to help a friend troubleshoot his sprayer. Pump seems fine but the problem is after letting off the gun, the gun will still keep spraying on it's own and the pump will continue to pump because product is being sprayed still...

It only does this when the tip and tip guard is on the gun, not when the tip and tip guard is off.

I'm thinking its a bad gasket in the tip guard.

Any thoughts?


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> Trying to help a friend troubleshoot his sprayer. Pump seems fine but the problem is after letting off the gun, the gun will still keep spraying on it's own and the pump will continue to pump because product is being sprayed still...
> 
> It only does this when the tip and tip guard is on the gun, not when the tip and tip guard is off.
> 
> I'm thinking its a bad gasket in the tip guard.
> 
> Any thoughts?


i dont think thats the problem, sounds like the gun may need a rebuild. what kind of gun is it?


----------



## mr.fixit

most all tips no matter what brand will fit into a Rac5 ( orange) tip guard. It is the RacX (blue) that is not compatible with others


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> i dont think thats the problem, sounds like the gun may need a rebuild. what kind of gun is it?


Graco contractor 3 finger

You think the gun might need work even when it doesnt have a problem when the guard and tip are off?


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> Graco contractor 3 finger
> 
> You think the gun might need work even when it doesnt have a problem when the guard and tip are off?


tj the quick fix is try replacing the tip seat and the rubber washer in the tip housing (you get a new one with every tip) if that dont work it may need a new needle in the gun
i have used these guns since they had flat tips (about 4 1/2 dog years ago) and i have never had the problem that you are describing,maybe someone else will chime in
hope this helps
will


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> tj the quick fix is try replacing the tip seat and the rubber washer in the tip housing (you get a new one with every tip) if that dont work it may need a new needle in the gun
> i have used these guns since they had flat tips (about 4 1/2 dog years ago) and i have never had the problem that you are describing,maybe someone else will chime in
> hope this helps
> will


Thanks man. Yeah thats what i was fixing to try first. Replace the gasket or tip seat as you call it. If not the gun will have to be refurbished


----------



## wills fresh coat

if it needs to be rebuilt do it yourself its easy,part is only about $50-$60 and it should only take you about a half hr to do it if its your first time...i always dip to gun in laquer thinner first if it has alot of paint on it to loosen it up


----------



## wills fresh coat

sorry wrong pic


----------



## wills fresh coat

right pic


----------



## Softy

TJ Paint said:


> Trying to help a friend troubleshoot his sprayer. Pump seems fine but the problem is after letting off the gun, the gun will still keep spraying on it's own and the pump will continue to pump because product is being sprayed still...
> 
> It only does this when the tip and tip guard is on the gun, not when the tip and tip guard is off.
> 
> I'm thinking its a bad gasket in the tip guard.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I get that quite a bit because the tip is dirty and was holding residual pressure back. On a good day I would just disassemble and clean everything including filter inside the handle. 
On a bad day I would just crank up the pressure and try to blow everything out through the tip forward/reverse.

Now if it happen while painting, that's meant dirt got pass thru filter and now stuck at the tip. You'll need to clean the filter.


----------



## Softy

Woodland said:


> Lol Figures. I am mostly wondering the difference between the Rac 5 and Rax X? Other than the housing, do they spray at lower pressure than the old Rac 5's? I should go back and find where I read that tonight.


Yup, I sometime, when needed, tweak(thin) my paint to spray at around 900psi with FF X tip. I usually stick to around 1300psi with just 10% water down. 

Another benefit feature is that it doesn't get clog as much. Because the orifice is so large it also prevent from clogging.


----------



## Chad_C

Paradigmzz said:


> They do


Titan tips, Spraytech (discontinued) and Graco rac5 all fit the same base.


----------

